# Frontline Query



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Am a bit confused - do you use Frontline regularly to prevent fleas or do you just use it if the dog Has fleas? 
I have been told differing ideas so thought I would ask the cockapoo friends their thoughts! 
X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

As far as I am aware you use it every month to prevent them. x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Sarah - the vets said to use it about every 8 weeks to prevent but my friend (who uses same vet) said only put on if they have them. The instruction leaflet wasn't very clear! 
x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just checked mine, I thought it was Frontline but it is Advocate, which says monthly. I was worried I was overdosing her!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I Frontline mine every 8 weeks - although next year I am going down the non- chemical route.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I Frontline mine every 8 weeks - although next year I am going down the non- chemical route.


I have been wondering how to do that. What will you be using/doing?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I have been wondering how to do that. What will you be using/doing?


 I'm still at the pondering stage but may either go down the garlic route or try Billy no mates.

Probably Billy but that has to be started in the spring around April if I remember.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Billy no mates? Just had to google that! Never heard of it before. If it works as well as they say I might give it a go!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I'm still at the pondering stage but may either go down the garlic route or try Billy no mates.
> 
> Probably Billy but that has to be started in the spring around April if I remember.


i agree with m&m i dont like all these chemical products , i think its ivermec they put in them they use to worm cattle !!! i read long term use can cause cancer also flea collars the same best bath weekly with a good shampoo with teatree my thoughts also is when childen get nitts at school are you happy to keep putting chemicals on there heads that soak in to the skin who knos what harm its doing !!! yuk


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't like frontline. It doesn't seem to work - I put some on Nacho last week and didn't let him get wet for a few days (it says not to let the dog get wet within 48 hours otherwise it may not be effective) and I found 4 fleas on him yesterday! With his fur colouring its easier to notice them when i'm brushing him. Can anyone recommend another more effective treatment? I've looked into spray - does anyone do this for their lil cockapoos?


----------

